# Road to an 800 lb deadlift



## Mason (Oct 15, 2015)

So about  year ago I injured my lower back while trying to pull in a suit that was too small. I was at around a 700lb pull at the time. Here is a vid of last week working up to 735.





Im competing in a deadlift only meet on Nov 14th. I plan to use this journal for help and to track progress until I pull 800


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Badass video man. Love how on the last set the clips came flying off when you broke the ground hahaha. Love strongman so please keep this updated!

Edit* you have some crazy speed with pulling. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Milo (Oct 15, 2015)

You're a big sum bitch. What body weight?
Pulls looking super smooth and fast.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 15, 2015)

Beast.....


----------



## Joliver (Oct 15, 2015)

Like this bastard already.  Sorry for calling you a bastard sir.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2015)

Great speed!


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Unreal! I'd love to see more of your training vids.

That bar speed...


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 15, 2015)

That speed is insane


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Like this bastard already.  Sorry for calling you a bastard sir.



My thoughts too. Want to get into strongman training with me and be training partners? We can get crazy strong like Mason lol


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Oct 15, 2015)

That is impressive!!!   You'll pull 800 in no time flat.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 15, 2015)

Well done, heave DL's are bad ass.


----------



## mickems (Oct 15, 2015)

If that's you in the background with the grey t shirt and black shorts on, I can't see you that well, there's some big ass monster in the way, throwing some heavy ass weights around. lol.  I'm in for following your log. That's some serious speed and some serious weight, good job.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 15, 2015)

Holy shitballs dude! Nice pulling, 8 bills is not far off, man.


----------



## Mason (Oct 15, 2015)

Milo said:


> You're a big sum bitch. What body weight?
> Pulls looking super smooth and fast.



weighing between 270 and 280 planning on competing at 275


----------



## Mason (Oct 15, 2015)

Cornelius Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> Like this bastard already.  Sorry for calling you a bastard sir.



Too late, I'm already offended mlp


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 15, 2015)

He said mlp, I know where you're from.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 15, 2015)

My boy mason is back!!!! Good to see u back brother. Nice lifts as always.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 15, 2015)

I couldon't view the video here or on YouTube for some reason.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello Mason my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U. 

Hope you didn't leave those plates unracked.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Hello Mason my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> Hope you didn't leave those plates unracked.



When you pull over 700lbs you can pretty much do whatever you want lol


----------



## Milo (Oct 15, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> When you pull over 700lbs you can pretty much do whatever you want lol



This ^^^^^^^


----------



## stonetag (Oct 15, 2015)

Very fluid lifts...nice!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 15, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> He said mlp, I know where you're from.



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## stonetag (Oct 16, 2015)

Very fluid lifts...nice!
So fluid I said it twice...lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> When you pull over 700lbs you can pretty much do whatever you want lol



I don't care if he can yank a grand I'm still gunna bitch if he didn't rack that shit


----------



## thqmas (Oct 16, 2015)

You're a monster, man...


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I don't care if he can yank a grand I'm still gunna bitch if he didn't rack that shit



This is one of those times I wish we had a dislike button, because I'd dislike the shit outta this.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice pulls bro what a beast


----------



## Mason (Oct 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Hello Mason my name is Zeigler Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> Hope you didn't leave those plates unracked.




Hello Zeigler my name is Mason Nice 2 Meet U.

I actually racked my plates and the plates the a$$hole next to me left out. Can't stand a sloppy gym. Unless its my home gym, that is always a mess.

So, on a similar note. My gym is pretty decently stocked for a commercial gym. I planned on doing band pulls last night. Looked all around the gym and found out someone stole the freakin bands. Nothing worse than a theif. 

So, instead I did block pulls and tweaked something around my rib. Just need a little rest and recovery and shouldn't be anything major. I stopped at 675 and decided to do static pulls with the bar under the pins with 495 and hold for as long as possible. On the last one I set the weight down, tried to stand and almost passed out. Got it on video, I'll post it later. You can see me stumble and grab for the rack and miss. I was out of it.


----------



## Mason (Oct 16, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> My boy mason is back!!!! Good to see u back brother. Nice lifts as always.



Good to be back, this place is solid.

What u benching now?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 16, 2015)

Mason said:


> Hello Zeigler my name is Mason Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> I actually racked my plates and the plates the a$$hole next to me left out. Can't stand a sloppy gym. Unless its my home gym, that is always a mess.
> 
> ...



Oh so you ONLY stopped at 675??? Lol. I can't wait to start pulling big numbers again. Sucks to hear a it the tweak but keep killing it.


----------



## DF (Oct 16, 2015)

Very nice pulls!  Should have know you were a buddy of X.  I'm in for the updates.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 16, 2015)

Wicked man, I'm jealous lol I love deads


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2015)

Mason said:


> Hello Zeigler my name is Mason Nice 2 Meet U.
> 
> I actually racked my plates and the plates the a$$hole next to me left out. Can't stand a sloppy gym. Unless its my home gym, that is always a mess.
> 
> ...



I was 99% sure you racked those weights. The asshole who didn't is probably the asshole that stole the bands. People that don't rack their weight in a commercial gym shampoo bollock's.

Those pulls are awesome and the video a masterpiece. Looking forward to more videos hopefully squats and bench too. High 5


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 16, 2015)

Mason said:


> I actually racked my plates and the plates the a$$hole next to me left out. Can't stand a sloppy gym.



That's cool because my biggest pet peeve at the gym is some asshole that leaves excessive plates on a piece of equipment or bar...I don't give a fuuk how much someone can push/pull...if you can't put the shit back don't do it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> This is one of those times I wish we had a dislike button, because I'd dislike the shit outta this.



Why do you dislike this so much ? I don't care how big and strong a dude is. I'm not a disc bitch.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 16, 2015)

For the life of me I still can't figure out why Z edits his posts


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2015)

Because he types faster than he thinks
It's like doing a burnout with his fingers.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Why do you dislike this so much ? I don't care how big and strong a dude is. I'm not a disc bitch.



I just dislike you


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> I just dislike you



Thats bizarre of all the people on here I had you in my top three. Not only that but you were my first friend on ug. I thought that was so cool how you made my intro all professional looking for me. Anyway this comment caught me off guard and actually hit me pretty hard. I will probably tuck my tail between my legs and hide out for awhile. Peace out for now UG.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Thats bizarre of all the people on here I had you in my top three. Not only that but you were my first friend on ug. I thought that was so cool how you made my intro all professional looking for me. Anyway this comment caught me off guard and actually hit me pretty hard. I will probably tuck my tail between my legs and hide out for awhile. Peace out for now UG.



LOL do I sense sarcasm?  I sure hope so


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2015)

Dammit herm. Say you're sorry.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Thats bizarre of all the people on here I had you in my top three. Not only that but you were my first friend on ug. I thought that was so cool how you made my intro all professional looking for me. Anyway this comment caught me off guard and actually hit me pretty hard. I will probably tuck my tail between my legs and hide out for awhile. Peace out for now UG.



that was me


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 16, 2015)

Jenner said:


> that was me



This!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2015)

Hahah 

Herm: hurting guys feelings since 2012


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 17, 2015)

****ing awesome! F u c k I n g awesome!
Deadlift is my favorite lift and that video just got me amped up to go pull! 
Crazy!!

How tall are you if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm guessing 6'4"


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2015)

Strong lifts, Mason! Thanks for the share & in for the log to your comp!


----------



## Mason (Oct 17, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> ****ing awesome! F u c k I n g awesome!
> Deadlift is my favorite lift and that video just got me amped up to go pull!
> Crazy!!
> 
> How tall are you if you don't mind my asking?



I'm 6'1" and usually sitting between 270 and 280. When I was younger I wished I was 6'4", nowadays I feel like I'm the perfect height for getting stronger/bigger.


----------



## SuperBane (Oct 17, 2015)

Mason said:


> I'm 6'1" and usually sitting between 270 and 280. When I was younger I wished I was 6'4", nowadays I feel like I'm the perfect height for getting stronger/bigger.



Being taller just ****s up leverages. I'm trying to get like you. Keep killing it. Welcome to the board by the way


----------



## Dex (Oct 18, 2015)

Mason said:


> I'm 6'1" and usually sitting between 270 and 280. When I was younger I wished I was 6'4", nowadays I feel like I'm the perfect height for getting stronger/bigger.



You definitely look taller in the vid.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice bro. Made it look 2 easy. Respect


----------



## Mason (Oct 18, 2015)

So here was the other nights training vid where I get a bit loopy at the end. Worked up to 675 block pulls. Called it quits because of my rib area which felt like it was broken all weekend. Decided to do a static pull with 495 and barely made it out upright. You can see me grab for the rack and miss. Stood up and had the shakes and thought for sure I was ending up on the floor. Good set


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 18, 2015)

Gotta breathe mase!!! Lol


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice vid. How you like that ratchet belt? I have the same one and the damn strap that you feed through the ratchet is barely long enough.


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 18, 2015)

Damn near became a gym fail video. 
I wouldn't have considered it a fail, but some skinny fat kid in his parents basement would have attempted to clown you.
Strong pulls brother!


----------



## Mason (Oct 18, 2015)

Milo said:


> Nice vid. How you like that ratchet belt? I have the same one and the damn strap that you feed through the ratchet is barely long enough.



The spud inc deadlift belt is all ill ever use unless spud makes a new one. I got the ratchet after my velcro one started popping off. Mine seems like its going to bind up before it gets tight enough (opposite of your problem) but it ends up tightening perfectly.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 18, 2015)

Dammit man you're lucky you were in the rack otherwise you would have been on your ass for sure.


----------



## Mason (Oct 18, 2015)

So, here is the squat session that I injured my rib area on. Thinking maybe I need to loosen my belt just a bit. not sure really what caused it but its getting better.

I hit 675 in this setup a few weeks ago. But this day I switched my unracking stance to staggered and it threw me off balance at 655. which was high. The next set I went back to the even stance for unracking and it went much better. Also, I think I want to widen my squat stance too. Thoughts?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 18, 2015)

There's no comments that I can add to this thread that haven't already been said..just impressive.


----------



## Milo (Oct 18, 2015)

Mason said:


> So, here is the squat session that I injured my rib area on. Thinking maybe I need to loosen my belt just a bit. not sure really what caused it but its getting better.
> 
> I hit 675 in this setup a few weeks ago. But this day I switched my unracking stance to staggered and it threw me off balance at 655. which was high. The next set I went back to the even stance for unracking and it went much better. Also, I think I want to widen my squat stance too. Thoughts?



Yeah man loosen that belt up. I ran into the same issues. That thing gets so ****ing tight you just want to wrench it down, but tighter aint always better and it makes it harder to breathe. Last time I wrenched mine down super tight something popped real loud in my stomach at the bottom of a squat. My spotter even heard that shit. Hurt for weeks.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

Great form man. 800lbs will be a easy day for you. 
Would be cool to see a break down of your deadlift routine. I'm at a 700lbs deadlift but mostly do bodybuilding so diffrent advice would be helpful. Thanks for the video.


----------

